# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Just Odd and Sharing



## knighthunter (Nov 16, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1467&item=5539576399&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## knighthunter (Nov 16, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1467&item=5539576399&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Maybe you can get enough of them and try to grow plants in a tank full of it. See what kind of new plants you would get



Paul


----------

